
A&E Has Lost Half Its Viewers Since Dropping ‘Live PD’ - antipropaganda
https://www.wsj.com/articles/a-e-has-lost-half-its-viewers-since-dropping-live-pd-11595588402
======
YesThatTom2
[https://www.latimes.com/entertainment-
arts/tv/story/2020-06-...](https://www.latimes.com/entertainment-
arts/tv/story/2020-06-11/running-from-cops-live-pd-canceled-podcast-police)

“Basically, it presents a world that is much more dangerous than real life,”
Taberski said. “It presents the police as being much more successful than they
really are. It misrepresents crime by people of color — the raw numbers are
about the same but the show front-loads crime, and especially violent crime,
by people of color. And anyone who’s worked in television, especially reality
television, knows that you front-load your best stuff, you hook people in the
first act.”

Thus... this show gave Americans the incorrect belief that (1) drug crime is
rampant (it isn't), (2) that most criminals are black (they aren't), and (3)
cops are good at their job (they aren't).

------
pram
“In some weeks, the “Live PD” universe accounted for more than 85% of A&E’s
daily programming.”

Every bit of this story is grotesquely moronic, lol. I’d say they’re
justifiably paying the price for letting their channel become so dependent on
a single genre/show in the first place.

Also a reminder that A&E used to stand for “Arts and Entertainment”

~~~
tinus_hn
Let’s watch some The Learning Channel instead!

~~~
salawat
Why did you have to go and remind me of that? I remember when that channel's
programming was actually good. I to this day cannot understand what bloody
happened that apparently necessitated taking a channel built around
educational or informative programming and swapping all that out for...
whatever TLC does for itself now.

------
newguy1234
They need to bring it back.

~~~
Red_Leaves_Flyy
_why_?

~~~
kilo_bravo_3
For some people, authority figures shining their flashlights in the faces of
poor people is entertaining.

~~~
SftwreEngnr
Please do not disparage the opinions of others in such a snarky way.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

